# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  This will be a setback for gun owners:

## TITANIUM

I just love these leftest liberals that are getting appointed in this administration.

PRONE will love this one.

Good times, bro, gooood times!!!!!LOL




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuw-LPHC35E

----------


## BgMc31

> I just love these leftest liberals that are getting appointed in this administration.
> 
> PRONE will love this one.
> 
> Good times, bro, gooood times!!!!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Links not working...

----------


## TITANIUM

> Links not working...


It should be now. The link was updated.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuw-LPHC35E

----------


## BgMc31

...................

----------


## TITANIUM

This is it..........



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuw-LPHC35E

----------


## mho

Sotomayor makes me sick. This is what happens when you hire based on race instead of by qualification.

----------


## thegodfather

> Sotomayor makes me sick. This is what happens when you hire based on race instead of by qualification.


What is wrong with her qualifications? As far as her resume is concerned she is more than qualified for the job. However, her racist statements and personal ideology are why I oppose her.

----------


## mho

> What is wrong with her qualifications? As far as her resume is concerned she is more than qualified for the job. However, her racist statements and personal ideology are why I oppose her.


That's what I mean, I used incorrect wording. She's racially biased and her total disregard for the second ammendment is disgusting. It doesn't take an english major to read the second ammendment and see that it clearly reserves the right for the people to keep and bear arms. The fact that she admittedly judges based on her "feelings" instead of the law is also disturbing.

----------


## lostcause

we need to go ahead and overthrow the goverment while we still have our pocket knives.

----------


## quarry206

> What is wrong with her qualifications? As far as her resume is concerned she is more than qualified for the job. However, her racist statements and personal ideology are why I oppose her.


though i agree with you... the problem is when talking about federal court system, your out spoken views on the bill of rights SHOULD be part of your resume.. so not to argue of wording... i think she is not qualified based on her resume.

----------


## TITANIUM

> though i agree with you... the problem is when talking about federal court system, your out spoken views on the bill of rights SHOULD be part of your resume.. so not to argue of wording... i think she is not qualified based on her resume.


Exactally.There is no room for your personal beliefs in federal court.Only solid case law.Period.

And as far as the second amendment goes, it's a positive fact that they voted 5 to 4 it's a individual right.

The F"D up thing is that there were 4 that voted it wasn't.

So, that's personal bias. Period

----------


## gigabitbucket

> Exactally.There is no room for your personal beliefs in federal court.Only solid case law.Period.
> 
> And as far as the second amendment goes, it's a positive fact that they voted 5 to 4 it's a individual right.
> 
> The F"D up thing is that there were 4 that voted it wasn't.
> 
> So, that's personal bias. Period



GOD Bless the NRA!!!!
Join now and get your friends to JOIN!!!!!!!

----------


## Panzerfaust

> That's what I mean, I used incorrect wording. _She's racially biased and her total disregard for the second ammendment is disgusting._  It doesn't take an english major to read the second ammendment and see that it clearly reserves the right for the people to keep and bear arms. The fact that she admittedly judges based on her "feelings" instead of the law is also disturbing.




Which is exactly why the ****ing **** whore was appointed!

----------


## irish_2003

how about in madison yesterday....a college kid was arrested for disorderly conduct for actually carrying his weapon in plain view even though wisconsin has a carry/conceal law

----------


## irish_2003

> Sotomayor makes me sick. This is what happens when you hire based on race instead of by qualification.


when texas becomes their own country, i will defect to them......god bless america

----------


## BgMc31

^^^wishful thinking... :Aajack:

----------


## Panzerfaust

> when texas becomes their own country, i will defect to them......god bless america



It already is, it's called Mexico. The US just calls it "Texas" for tax purposes.

----------


## TITANIUM

> Which is exactly why the ****ing **** whore was appointed!


You know the way the political spin machine works. You do your homework.

The whole thing makes me F*CKING SICK!!!

----------


## lostcause

everybody reads the headlines, few read the article.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> everybody reads the headlines, few read the article.



My asshole has read many a news article, that's about all they are good for.

----------


## lostcause

> My asshole has read many a news article, that's about all they are good for.


it was an anology of the political spin machine and the lack of thought and research that goes into decision. does that mean that you can read twice as fast?

----------


## Panzerfaust

> it was an anology of the political spin machine and the lack of thought and research that goes into decision. does that mean that you can read twice as fast?



My comment was not an analogy, that truly is only what they are good for. See, that's why people's critical thinking and ability to take care of themselves has gone to shit. You read shit, you become shit. See, now there is a nice analogy.

Oh, and FYI..it is "Analogy" not "Anology". 

Stop reading those articles, you are fading fast.  :LOL:

----------


## lostcause

> Oh, and FYI..it is "Analogy" not "Anology". 
> 
> Stop reading those articles, you are fading fast.


true, cant spell and i type about 12 words/min but im going to figure out to do the a$$hole reading thing.

----------


## BgMc31

> though i agree with you... the problem is when talking about federal court system, your out spoken views on the bill of rights SHOULD be part of your resume.. so not to argue of wording... *i think she is not qualified based on her resume*.


Compare her resume to Clarence Thomas' before he joined the supreme court.

----------


## quarry206

> Compare her resume to Clarence Thomas' before he joined the supreme court.


its not about comparing.. i merely think that in the federal court system a judge should not have extreme outspoken views against the bill of rights.. her choices should not be sexually or racially driven. nor should her thought process going into a case be driven by putting her will into people.. a federal court judges job is to decided if ruling, law or action violates the constitution. It is not her job to deside what should or shouldn't be in the constitution. 

true you are entitled to your own opinion. but if your opinion becomes how u do your job which is openly says that it is.. then in that case your out spoken opinions against the bill of rights and what it stands for now becomes part of your resume.

so there for she is not qualified.


off topic, but I voted for Obama, but this past 60days has made me realize I voted for the wrong person, I should have voted for Ron Paul even if he wouldn't have won.. today is offically the day people can start to tell me, "they told me so"

----------


## BgMc31

> its not about comparing.. i merely think that in the federal court system a judge should not have extreme outspoken views against the bill of rights.. her choices should not be sexually or racially driven. nor should her thought process going into a case be driven by putting her will into people.. a federal court judges job is to decided if ruling, law or action violates the constitution. It is not her job to deside what should or shouldn't be in the constitution. 
> 
> true you are entitled to your own opinion. but if your opinion becomes how u do your job which is openly says that it is.. then in that case your out spoken opinions against the bill of rights and what it stands for now becomes part of your resume.
> 
> so there for she is not qualified.
> 
> 
> off topic, but I voted for Obama, but this past 60days has made me realize I voted for the wrong person, I should have voted for Ron Paul even if he wouldn't have won.. today is offically the day people can start to tell me, "they told me so"


In reviewing her record, I'm hard pressed to find a ruling that is racially or gender biased. But I'm sure there may be an instance someone can point to. With that being said, Justice Allito (sp?) has made many rulings based on his conservative opinion, not necessarily on the bill of rights...where's the outrage? I think we'd all be hardpressed to find any justice, past or present, who hasn't been swayed, at least partially, by his/her own beliefs. But when it comes to Sotomayor, it seems, the outrage arises because her beliefs aren't inline with your's.

----------


## kickinit

> GOD Bless the NRA!!!!
> Join now and get your friends to JOIN!!!!!!!


OH YES! This is the time to join, that's for sure. When it got crazy I joined up.

----------


## quarry206

> In reviewing her record, I'm hard pressed to find a ruling that is racially or gender biased. But I'm sure there may be an instance someone can point to. With that being said, Justice Allito (sp?) has made many rulings based on his conservative opinion, not necessarily on the bill of rights...where's the outrage? I think we'd all be hardpressed to find any justice, past or present, who hasn't been swayed, at least partially, by his/her own beliefs. But when it comes to Sotomayor, it seems, the outrage arises because her beliefs aren't inline with your's.


well i think we agree its just we are going to different directions.. i agree no judge can no read into the law based on their own opinion.. we aren't robots, and everything u do in life is only put into play compared to how u see it... and yes how u have grown up and what people you have come in contact with will play a roll in how u read something and apply it to life.

my issue is though i agree everybody will to some degree use their own past to read into the law and apply it to the case.. at the same time a judge is only suppost to judge, not pick apart a case or try to prove or disprove the case. she is a judge not a lawyer. and she is known for picking apart a case and asking tons of questions to the side she agrees or disagrees with. which to me implies she is bringing too much of her own life into a case if she is quizing lawyers very one sided.. which she has been labeled as doing even by the ABA..

now about her race playing a part.. i just believe a judge should be like a doctor, above human feelings they have to make calls and choices based on what they have in front of them not what they think personally.. and since she has said that she has said "she thinks a wise latina women makes better choices" and that hispanic on hispanic crime is the worst type of crime.. .. umm crime is crime there is no difference. just because she is hispanic she shouldn't feel crimes within her race are the worst. if she is in the lefal system she should think of all crime as just that.. crime

when a prosecutor in NY she was relaxed on her asking for punishments on low income people. then as a judge she was known as very hard and serve on sentencing of white collar crimes. why should there be a difference? u either treat everybody the same or step down. IMO you don't decided what crimes you will be tough on and what ones not.. you do your job.

I was refering to her cases about the 1 and 4 amendments in which is has had cases where she showed more of a forgiving nature to minorities ... and i just don't think that is far. a judge should not see race, color or creed.

_for the record_, I will agree with you she is not the only bad judge nor not some major problem we have right now.. she is not even a major problem. but then again she is who the thread is about, so thats who we are talking about. but just because i feel she isn't a major problem doesn't mean i think she isn't wrong in how she has done her job

----------


## BgMc31

> well i think we agree its just we are going to different directions.. i agree no judge can no read into the law based on their own opinion.. we aren't robots, and everything u do in life is only put into play compared to how u see it... and yes how u have grown up and what people you have come in contact with will play a roll in how u read something and apply it to life.
> 
> my issue is though i agree everybody will to some degree use their own past to read into the law and apply it to the case.. at the same time a judge is only suppost to judge, not pick apart a case or try to prove or disprove the case. she is a judge not a lawyer. and she is known for picking apart a case and asking tons of questions to the side she agrees or disagrees with. which to me implies she is bringing too much of her own life into a case if she is quizing lawyers very one sided.. which she has been labeled as doing even by the ABA..
> 
> now about her race playing a part.. i just believe a judge should be like a doctor, above human feelings they have to make calls and choices based on what they have in front of them not what they think personally.. and since she has said that she has said "she thinks a wise latina women makes better choices" and that hispanic on hispanic crime is the worst type of crime.. .. umm crime is crime there is no difference. just because she is hispanic she shouldn't feel crimes within her race are the worst. if she is in the lefal system she should think of all crime as just that.. crime
> 
> when a prosecutor in NY she was relaxed on her asking for punishments on low income people. then as a judge she was known as very hard and serve on sentencing of white collar crimes. why should there be a difference? u either treat everybody the same or step down. IMO you don't decided what crimes you will be tough on and what ones not.. you do your job.
> 
> *You and I can both speculate as to why she was/wasn't leniant on certain issues. Could it be that her background dictates the impact white collar crimes versus blue collar crimes and the reasoning behind each? One major instance is the cocaine vs crack issue. Why does crack carry a more severe penalty than cocaine when the same amounts are found.* 
> ...


Again, in bold, brotha!! I appreciate the civility of the debate.

----------


## bass

> we need to go ahead and overthrow the goverment while we still have our pocket knives.


haha, i am in...

----------


## TITANIUM

[QUOTE=quarry206;4805641]its not about comparing.. i merely think that in the federal court system a judge should not have extreme outspoken views against the bill of rights.. her choices should not be sexually or racially driven. nor should her thought process going into a case be driven by putting her will into people.. a federal court judges job is to decided if ruling, law or action violates the constitution. It is not her job to deside what should or shouldn't be in the constitution. 

true you are entitled to your own opinion. but if your opinion becomes how u do your job which is openly says that it is.. then in that case your out spoken opinions against the bill of rights and what it stands for now becomes part of your resume.

so there for she is not qualified.


off topic, but I voted for Obama, but this past 60days has made me realize I voted for the wrong person, I should have voted for Ron Paul even if he wouldn't have won.. today is offically the day people can start to tell me, "they told me so"[/QUOTE



I voted for Ron Paul.

Could see the shit storm on the horizon.

He would have really changed things.

That's why he never stood a chance.

Again, makes me f*cking sick!!!!

----------


## gunslinger2

> we need to go ahead and overthrow the goverment while we still have our pocket knives.


Could not have said it better.

----------


## TITANIUM

I predict a fractioning of this country.

People that want nothing to do with this government.

And those who need to be titty fed by a socialistic government.

To be free or not to be free? That is the question.

I'll take freedoms any day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bass

> I predict a fractioning of this country.
> 
> People that want nothing to do with this government.
> 
> And those who need to be titty fed by a socialistic government.
> 
> To be free or not to be free? That is the question.
> 
> I'll take freedoms any day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Amen to that brother, i know whats like not to be free, i was born in a country run by dictators, and being Catholic it didn't help at all...Ive been in the US for over 30 years and US citizen for over 25 years. i still can't get used to the freedom...its overwhelming but great feeling. if free people only realized what they have, they will cherish it with their lives. freedom is a God given right, and no one can take it away from you, unless you give it away.

----------


## ray0414

> we need to go ahead and overthrow the goverment while we still have our pocket knives.


srry man they took mine last week.

----------


## TITANIUM

> Amen to that brother, i know whats like not to be free, i was born in a country run by dictators, and being Catholic it didn't help at all...Ive been in the US for over 30 years and US citizen for over 25 years. i still can't get used to the freedom...its overwhelming but great feeling. if free people only realized what they have, they will cherish it with their lives. freedom is a God given right, and no one can take it away from you, unless you give it away.






Exactly.

People take it for granted, till it's taken away from them.

But by that time , it is too late.

"WAKE UP PEOPLE"!!!!

----------


## Flagg

> I predict a fractioning of this country.
> 
> People that want nothing to do with this government.
> 
> And those who need to be titty fed by a socialistic government.
> 
> To be free or not to be free? That is the question.
> 
> I'll take freedoms any day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The media has played a massive part in this over the last 30 years or so. The Media instils so much fear and paranoia into the masses that we feel like we need to be protected and sheltered, so a new law comes out and all is good and I think this is a very deliberate thing. I remember when I was a kid, during the summer holidays I could leave the house at the morning and go and play with my friends for the day and come back at night. How many kids get to do this now? Parents do not afford their kids the same freedoms that they had themselves as children, because the Media bashes into their heads the horrors that are out there. Well, there are no more or less "horrors" out there now than there was 20-30 years ago and me and my friends all pretty much survived!

Freeing the people from the grip of the media will be the first step to freeing people from becoming slaves to a socialistic government regime.

----------


## TITANIUM

> The media has played a massive part in this over the last 30 years or so. The Media instils so much fear and paranoia into the masses that we feel like we need to be protected and sheltered, so a new law comes out and all is good and I think this is a very deliberate thing. I remember when I was a kid, during the summer holidays I could leave the house at the morning and go and play with my friends for the day and come back at night. How many kids get to do this now? Parents do not afford their kids the same freedoms that they had themselves as children, because the Media bashes into their heads the horrors that are out there. Well, there are no more or less "horrors" out there now than there was 20-30 years ago and me and my friends all pretty much survived!
> 
> Freeing the people from the grip of the media will be the first step to freeing people from becoming slaves to a socialistic government regime.



Burn it to the ground and start all over again.

That's why we migrated here to get away from an oppressive government in Britain.

I hate it all!

Give me liberty or give me death,

I'll trade absolutely nothing for my freedom......

----------


## Flagg

> *Burn it to the ground and start all over again.
> *
> That's why we migrated here to get away from an oppressive government in Britain.
> 
> I hate it all!
> 
> Give me liberty or give me death,
> 
> I'll trade absolutely nothing for my freedom......


America. The place that settlers from Britain and Europe came to, to form a republic. And then you filled the void when the British Empire came to an end and became the most powerful nation in the world. However what is the real difference between Britain and America today? Both have Media propaganda, both go to other countries to sieze the resources there, both have a corrupt two way party system so ingrained into society that people cant look beyond to the third or fourth choice and both are intent on The West turning the world into one giant Big Brother. 

I think Democracy is failing. It's being abused now, freedom to do what you want should not mean taking what you want, when you want, believing there is an infinite amount of resources to take. 

I really don't know what alternatives there is now. Society is beginning to get beyond the point of no return.

What you said in bold sort of makes sense. But having a revolution today I just couldn't see working. That's not to say I wouldn't try. I'd rather try than accept things the way they are, but sometimes I think if 98% of the population just vanished over night, that'd be a good ways to starting afresh. Yeah that sounds radical but I think Society is beginning to strain under its own weight.

----------


## BgMc31

The average cycle of the world's democracys is 200yrs.

"From bondage to spiritual faith;
from spiritual faith to great courage;
from courage to liberty;
from liberty to abundance;
from abundance to selfishness;
from selfishness to apathy;
from apathy to dependence;
from dependency back again into bondage." 

Dr. Alexander Tytler

----------


## TITANIUM

> America. The place that settlers from Britain and Europe came to, to form a republic. And then you filled the void when the British Empire came to an end and became the most powerful nation in the world. However what is the real difference between Britain and America today? Both have Media propaganda, both go to other countries to sieze the resources there, both have a corrupt two way party system so ingrained into society that people cant look beyond to the third or fourth choice and both are intent on The West turning the world into one giant Big Brother. 
> 
> I think Democracy is failing. It's being abused now, freedom to do what you want should not mean taking what you want, when you want, believing there is an infinite amount of resources to take. 
> 
> I really don't know what alternatives there is now. Society is beginning to get beyond the point of no return.
> 
> What you said in bold sort of makes sense. But having a revolution today I just couldn't see working. That's not to say I wouldn't try. I'd rather try than accept things the way they are, but sometimes I think if 98% of the population just vanished over night, that'd be a good ways to starting afresh. Yeah that sounds radical but I think Society is beginning to strain under its own weight.


Nothing wrong with a revolution.

And don't think that we have evolved beyond that point.

This world we live in has something in common with the Universe around us.

Huge stars, called red giants, end up collapsing under it's own gravity.

After it has depleted its resources of fuel to burn.

It goes "super nova", and destroys everything around it.

Then punches a hole in space,a black hole.

Nothing escapes, light, planets, even time itself.

Sound like anything familiar?

I'm on a tangent, I think. But you get the idea.

----------


## Flagg

> Nothing wrong with a revaluation.
> 
> And don't think that we have evolved beyond that point.
> 
> This world we live in has something in common with the Universe around us.
> 
> Huge stars, called red giants, end up collapsing under it's own gravity.
> 
> After it has depleted its resources of fuel to burn.
> ...



I know what you mean but the reason I dont think a revolution would work today is simply because of progressions in the military. If the Government wanted to take America by force, what the hell could anyone do against a tank or being bombed from altitude? I dont want to sound like a defeatist but do you not sometimes wonder why so much money is invested in the military? Prehaps to protect America from herself.

----------


## Flagg

> The average cycle of the world's democracys is 200yrs.
> 
> "From bondage to spiritual faith;
> from spiritual faith to great courage;
> from courage to liberty;
> from liberty to abundance;
> from abundance to selfishness;
> from selfishness to apathy;
> from apathy to dependence;
> ...


We're definitely in the "selfishness to apathy" stage now. Soon that will turn to dependence. I like that piece.

----------


## TITANIUM

> America. The place that settlers from Britain and Europe came to, to form a republic. And then you filled the void when the British Empire came to an end and became the most powerful nation in the world. However what is the real difference between Britain and America today? Both have Media propaganda, both go to other countries to sieze the resources there, both have a corrupt two way party system so ingrained into society that people cant look beyond to the third or fourth choice and both are intent on The West turning the world into one giant Big Brother. 
> 
> I think Democracy is failing. It's being abused now, freedom to do what you want should not mean taking what you want, when you want, believing there is an infinite amount of resources to take. 
> 
> I really don't know what alternatives there is now. Society is beginning to get beyond the point of no return.
> 
> What you said in bold sort of makes sense. But having a revolution today I just couldn't see working. That's not to say I wouldn't try. I'd rather try than accept things the way they are, but sometimes I think if 98% of the population just vanished over night, that'd be a good ways to starting afresh. Yeah that sounds radical but I think Society is beginning to strain under its own weight.


If we learn from our own past, we see that history always repeats it self.

So, put on your crash helmets and seat belts, because this ride is coming to a explosive ending.

You are seeing history in the making.

Your seeing the United States fall from the pinnacle of world power, to just another fallen country.

It was bound to happen.

Just a matter of time.

----------


## bass

> If we learn from our own past, we see that history always repeats it self.
> 
> So, put on your crash helmets and seat belts, because this ride is coming to a explosive ending.
> 
> You are seeing history in the making.
> 
> Your seeing the United States fall from the pinnacle of world power, to just another fallen country.
> 
> It was bound to happen.
> ...


i am afraid you are right bro, i tell my kids the same about how we keep repeating our history. it is sad that our country will be the youngest supper power. but there is hope, today i was listing to the radio and a poll showed that there are more conservatives (not dems and rep) than Liberals, and the reason was stated because they are seeing how today's government is taking their freedom away so quickly...

BTW, I have nothing against Liberals, I just feel sorry for them for giving their freedom away.

----------


## TITANIUM

> The average cycle of the world's democracys is 200yrs.
> 
> "From bondage to spiritual faith;
> from spiritual faith to great courage;
> from courage to liberty;
> from liberty to abundance;
> from abundance to selfishness;
> from selfishness to apathy;
> from apathy to dependence;
> ...





True to the letter.

----------


## bass

> The average cycle of the world's democracys is 200yrs.
> 
> "From bondage to spiritual faith;
> from spiritual faith to great courage;
> from courage to liberty;
> from liberty to abundance;
> from abundance to selfishness;
> from selfishness to apathy;
> from apathy to dependence;
> ...


Simply Brilliant...

----------


## BgMc31

> i am afraid you are right bro, i tell my kids the same about how we keep repeating our history. it is sad that our country will be the youngest supper power. but there is hope, today i was listing to the radio and a poll showed that there are more conservatives (not dems and rep) than Liberals, and the reason was stated because they are seeing how today's government is taking their freedom away so quickly...
> 
> BTW, I have nothing against Liberals, I just feel sorry for them for giving their freedom away.


This has always been the case. Most people are financially conservative and socially liberal. Being called a liberal carries a negative stigma. It's a bad word to be called a liberal. This is nothing new.

----------


## TITANIUM

> This has always been the case. Most people are financially conservative and socially liberal. Being called a liberal carries a negative stigma. It's a bad word to be called a liberal. This is nothing new.


True!

See we can agree sometimes.

----------


## mho

> We're definitely in the "selfishness to apathy" stage now. Soon that will turn to dependence. I like that piece.


I think we're already transitioning into the dependence stage.

----------

